# New Force Protection Boats



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Aug 2007)

There are a few in Halifax, wondering if there are any in Esquilmalt?


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (4 Aug 2007)

Those abcos have been in our possession for about a year now they are maintenance pigs
but there is preparations being made for a C6 mounting


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Aug 2007)

Are they just east coast assets?


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (4 Aug 2007)

From what i am told and which amounts to a very small amount the west coast has a smaller version


----------



## newfin (4 Aug 2007)

Which company builds these boats?  I want to look them up.


----------



## FSTO (5 Aug 2007)

The west coast has two of these boats.


----------



## YukonJack (13 Nov 2007)

How's the non-skid deck coating holding up out East?


----------

